# OBS CRIUS V3 - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (15/12/15)

*The OBS Crius V3 (Velocity Deck) is now in stock at Sir Vape.*​






Get yours here while stocks lasts 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/obs-crius-v3-rta-velocity-deck​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/1/16)

Hey Sirs  any chance of the v3 in black coming in?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (3/1/16)

i would also like a black


----------



## GreenyZA (7/4/16)

When will you have black ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

